# Voddie Baucham - The Truth of the Bible



## Wannabee (Feb 14, 2009)

[video=youtube;q5wlJQrqyTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5wlJQrqyTw[/video]

[video=youtube;uCHtDg7wgjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCHtDg7wgjk&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;AysJEosCU_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AysJEosCU_k&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;A3NSP-WazoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3NSP-WazoQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;3ebKj_ybXCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ebKj_ybXCo&feature=channel[/video]

Watch out for Bad Voddie!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 14, 2009)

Voddie is a bad man. He is powerful in persuading Christians to give their children a Christ centered education


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 14, 2009)

Voddie Baucham is very dear to my heart.


----------



## Answerman (Feb 16, 2009)

Voddie Baucham for President!


----------

